# Portugueses criam aplicação para partilhar o estado do tempo



## David sf (24 Abr 2011 às 19:51)

> *Portugueses criam aplicação para partilhar o estado do tempo*
> 
> 
> As previsões meteorológicas nem sempre são suficientes. Foi com esta ideia em mente que dois portugueses criaram uma aplicação para iPhone que permite aos utilizadores partilhar informação sobre o estado do tempo nos locais onde se encontram.
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/Tecnologia/po...acao-para-partilhar-o-estado-do-tempo_1491146


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 20:17)

Agora esperemos que o sistema não se baseei no accuweather


----------



## ijv (24 Abr 2011 às 20:32)

Vai ser mais uma aplicação aqui para o meu iphone, venha ela


----------



## Knyght (24 Abr 2011 às 21:00)

Foreca é muito bom, quem quiser que vaia experimentando


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mai 2011 às 22:17)

Boas,

O que eu queria mesmo era o doppler do IM a funcionar no telemovel... isso sim seria uma mais valia para as caçadas.

Tal como no States. Mas não só para IPhones e tretas do generos, mas tambem para todos os telemoveis tacteis!! como Samsung C3300 entre outros modelos mais fracos dos chamados SmartPhones!!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mai 2011 às 23:37)

]ToRnAdO[;277665 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> O que eu queria mesmo era o doppler do IM a funcionar no telemovel... isso sim seria uma mais valia para as caçadas.
> 
> Tal como no States. Mas não só para IPhones e tretas do generos, mas tambem para todos os telemoveis tacteis!! como Samsung C3300 entre outros modelos mais fracos dos chamados SmartPhones!!



Quem não tem cão, caça com gato:

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/radar-de-precipitacao
http://m.meteomoita.com/m_radar.php
http://www.meteomoita.com/radar/radar.jpg


----------

